# Εγκαταστάσεις > Επίγεια & Δορυφορική Λήψη >  >  Μετρα καλωδιου κεραιας τηλεορασης κ ψηφιακα καναλια

## xifis

Παιδια καλησπερα.
εχωντας καποια θεματα στη σταθμη της ληψης καναλιων,ειχα ακουσει πιο παλια οτι το ομοαξωνικο που "τρεχει" σε καθε τηλεοραση πρεπει ναχει καποια στανταρ πολαπλασια μηκους (προφανως λογω στασιμων) ωστε να μην δημιουργουνται θεματα.Εχει κανεις υποψιν κατι??

Δευτερον,ειμαι σε κεντρικη εγκατασταση,με 3 τηλεορασεις,κ εβλεπαν κομπλε ολες ως εξης. μπριζα--τηλεοραση1----25μετρα καλωδιο-τηλεοραση2--5μετρα καλωδιο--τηλεοραση 3.ολα εχουν γινει με F βυσματα κ ταφ.

τωρα με τα ψηφιακα,η πρωτη τηλεοραση βλεπει κ πιανει τα παντα(με αποκωδικοποιητη),η δευτερη δεν επιανε κρατικα κ σε αλλα εδειχνε μονο ηχο με μαυρη εικονα(παλι αποκωδικοποιητης),ενω η τριτη παιζει τα τελευταια 4 ΑΝΑΛΟΓΙΚΑ καναλια χωρις αποκωδικοποιητη.

κοτσαρω εναν ενισχυτη γραμμης ΚΟΛΛΗΤΑ (20 cm καλωδιο μεχρι τον αποκωδ) στην δευτερη τηλεοραση,κ με το gain στο τερμα, εδειξε οσα καναλια δειχνει κ η πρωτη.ενα κλικ κατω κ αρχιζαν παγωματα κ μλκιες.το καλωδιο που τρεχει δεν ειναι κ 50 χρονων,οκ..

πως δικαιολογειται αυτη η συμπεριφορα?τοσο μεγαλες βυθισεις σηματος σε 25 με το ζορι μετρα?τονιζω οτι ολα ειναι με F βυσματα κ διακλαδωτες.


οσο ειχα αναλογικα ηταν ολα ρολοι.τωρα?τι σταθμη ληψης απαιτει η "ψηφιακη εποχη" για να δουλεψει?




να κλεισω με μια μεγαλη μουτζα στους εμπνευστες κ θιασωτες της "ψηφιακης εποχης".  :Tongue2:

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Αυτό με τα μέτρα φυσικά και δεν ισχύει, όσο θες βάζεις και σε εκπομπή αλλά και σε λήψη.
Τώρα με το πρόβλημά σου, αν το καλώδιο είναι παλιό, μπορεί να έχει φθορές κλπ, καλό να αλλαχθεί.
Το ψηφιακό είναι ευαίσθητο σε σχέση με το αναλογικό, οπότε αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εγκατάσταση λογικό να έχεις παγώματα κλπ.
Έλεγξε και τα Τ που έχεις και αν είναι κακής ποιότητας έχουν μεγάλες απώλειες.

----------


## SV1JRT

> Αυτό με τα μέτρα φυσικά και δεν ισχύει, όσο θες βάζεις και σε εκπομπή αλλά και σε λήψη.
> Τώρα με το πρόβλημά σου, αν το καλώδιο είναι παλιό, μπορεί να έχει φθορές κλπ, καλό να αλλαχθεί.
> Το ψηφιακό είναι ευαίσθητο σε σχέση με το αναλογικό, οπότε αν υπάρχει πρόβλημα στην εγκατάσταση λογικό να έχεις παγώματα κλπ.
> Έλεγξε και τα Τ που έχεις και αν είναι κακής ποιότητας έχουν μεγάλες απώλειες.




 Οχι ακριβώς.....
 Στην λήψη δεν χρειάζετε να υπολογίσεις μέτρα, αλλά στην εκπομπή ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΕ να υπολογίσεις την κάθοδο για την συχνότητα που εκπέμπεις. Αλλιώς έχεις στάσιμα απο την κάθοδο. Βασική θεωρεία ηλεκτρονικών. Γι αυτό το λόγο άλωστε υπάρχει και η σήμανση του Velocity Factor σε κάθε τύπο καλωδίου !! (αν θές να δείς πως υπολογίζεται το καλώδιο καθόδου και τις απώλειες σήματος που προκαλεί, άνοιξε την σελίδα μου οπου έχω μερικά calculators για αυτά τα θέματα: http://www.sw1jrt.homelinux.com/fram.../symboules.htm )

 Τώρα, στο θέμα μας, xifis αυτο που πρέπει να κάνεις αρχικά, είναι να ελένξεις την ποιότητα και την κατάσταση του καλωδίου και φυσικά να ΑΛΛΑΞΕΙΣ τισ μπρίζες TV στον τοίχο ΑΝ χρειάζονται άλλαγή. Συνήθως, αυτό το πρόβλημα που περιγράφεις προκαλείτε απο απαρχαιωμένες μπρίζες TV που προκαλούν μεγάλη εξασθένηση σήματος. Αν είναι παλιές, αλαξέτες προληπτικά. Η πρώτη και δευτερη πρέπει να είναι διελεύσεως και η τρίτη τερματική απο ότι κατάλαβα απο τα λεγόμενα σου.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Οχι ακριβώς.....
>  Στην λήψη δεν χρειάζετε να υπολογίσεις μέτρα, αλλά στην εκπομπή ΕΠΙΒΑΛΕΤΕ να υπολογίσεις την κάθοδο για την συχνότητα που εκπέμπεις. Αλλιώς έχεις στάσιμα απο την κάθοδο. Βασική θεωρεία ηλεκτρονικών. Γι αυτό το λόγο άλωστε υπάρχει και η σήμανση του Velocity Factor σε κάθε τύπο καλωδίου !! (αν θές να δείς πως υπολογίζεται το καλώδιο καθόδου και τις απώλειες σήματος που προκαλεί, άνοιξε την σελίδα μου οπου έχω μερικά calculators για αυτά τα θέματα: http://www.sw1jrt.homelinux.com/fram.../symboules.htm )



offtopic, αλλά δεν ισχύει αυτό που λες.
Από τη στιγμή που έχεις ίδια ωμική αντίσταση σε πομπό, κάθοδο και κεραία δεν θα έχεις στάσιμα.
Το velocity factor φυσικά και παίζει το ρόλο του σε υπολογισμούς μηκών καλωδίων (όπως πχ σε ένα διάγραμμα ακτινοβολίας με down tilt), αλλά δεν έχεις λόγο να υπολογίσεις ποτέ το μήκος της καθόδου ανάλογα με τη συχνότητα.
Πρέπει να έχω τοποθετήσει μερικές εκατοντάδες καθόδους για εκπομπή ραδιοφωνίας και τηλεόρασης και ποτέ δεν είχα στάσιμα και φυσικά ποτέ δεν υπολόγισα καθόδους.
Εννοείτε πως μιλάμε για επαγγελματικούς πομπούς και κεραίες που λογικό είναι η σύνθετη αντίσταση να είναι 50 ωμ και όχι κάποια τυχαία.
Αν τώρα έχεις στάσιμα, καλύτερα να ελέγξεις το πρόβλημα παρά να κόβεις την κάθοδο, γιατί αυτό που θα πετύχεις είναι να δεις μεν μηδενικά στάσιμα στην έξοδο του πομπού, αλλά αυτή η επιστρεφόμενη από την κεραία ισχύ θα καταναλωθεί στην κάθοδο.
Και με την ίδια λογική γιατί να μην υπολογίσεις και το καλώδιο για τη λήψη?
Τι αλλάζει δηλαδή σε εκπομπή και λήψη?

Επίσης στο προγραμματάκι που έχεις, όσο μήκος καλωδίου και να βάλεις, 0 στάσιμα σου βγάζει.
Γιατί άραγε?
Δε θα έπρεπε να σου βγάζει στάσιμα αν δεν βάζει καλώδιο "κομμένο" στη συχνότητα?

----------


## SV1JRT

Γιώργο δεν έχεις δίκιο εδώ. Δεν σε γνωρίζω και δεν μπορώ να κρίνω την δουλειά σου, αλλά ΣΑΦΩΣ η κάθοδος χρειάζετε συντονισμό. Κάθε κάθοδος είναι ισοδύναμη με πολλά κυκλώματα LC σε σειρά. Ειναι σημαντικό να είναι συντονισμένα όλλα αυτά τα "LC" για να έχεις σωστή μεταφορά της ενέργειας απο το ένα άκρο της γραμμής μεταφοράς στο άλλο άκρο. Θα μπορούσα να σου παραθέσω ΧΙΛΙΑΔΕΣ κυριολεκτικά link με την σημασία του συντονισμού της γραμμής μεταφοράς.

*Επίσης στο προγραμματάκι που έχεις, όσο μήκος καλωδίου και να βάλεις, 0 στάσιμα σου βγάζει.
Γιατί άραγε?
Δε θα έπρεπε να σου βγάζει στάσιμα αν δεν βάζει καλώδιο "κομμένο" στη συχνότητα?*

 Σε ποιό "calculator" αναφαίρεσαι ??

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Φίλε Σωτήρη κάποτε δούλευα στον ΡΟΡ 22 και πολλοί πελάτες μου ζητούσαν για τα CB 11 ή 22 ή 33 μέτρα καλώδιο και δεν μπορούσαν να καταλάβω το λόγο, μετά έμαθα περί συντονισμού καθόδου.
Μετά που δούλεψα σε τηλεοπτικούς και ραδιοφωνικούς σταθμούς και ασχολήθηκα περισσότερα δεν συνάντησα πουθενά να "συντονίζουν" τις καθόδους.
Έχω συνεργαστεί και μιλήσει με μεγάλους κατασκευαστές κεραιών, όπως και έχω εκπαιδευτεί σε κάποιους από αυτούς, όπως πχ SIRA, IRTE, JAMRO κλπ και όλοι μου έλεγαν το ίδιο: τυχαίο μήκος καθόδου.

Μιλάω για το πρώτο utility που έχεις πάνω πάνω.
Εκεί, αφού παίζει ρόλο, γιατί δεν βγάζει στάσιμα με τυχαία μήκη καλωδίων?

----------


## SV1JRT

ΟΚ. Δεν θα διαφωνήσω. Εφόσον έτσι έχεις μάθει, πάω πάσο...   :Smile:   :Smile: 

 Στο πρώτο calculator υπολογίζει την εξασθένηση που προκαλούν τα διαφορα είδη καθόδου. ΔΕΝ υπολογίζει τα στάσιμα του συντονισμού.
 Αυτά τα δίνεις χειροκίνητα στις αρχικές τιμές και βάση όλων των αρχικών τιμών, σου υπολογίζει την απώλεια σε W που έχεις στην κάθοδο.
 Τα στάσιμα της καθόδου τα μετράς με ένα dummy load στο τέλος της καθόδου και τα εισάγεις στο calculator.
 Π.χ. Αν έχεις κάθοδο με καλώδιο RG213, στους 435 MHz, με στάσιμα 1.5:1 και ο πομπός σου βγάζει 50W στην έξοδο, τοτε στο τέλος της καθόδου θα φτάσουν ΜΟΝΟ  23 απο τα 50W που έβγαλε ο πομπός σου. ΑΝ με τα ΙΔΙΑ στοιχεία αλλάξεις το καλώδιο απο RG213 σε Η2000, τότε στο τέλος του καλωδίου θα πάρεις 33W απο τα 50W. Αυτή είναι η χρησημότητα του πρώτου calculator.

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> ΟΚ. Δεν θα διαφωνήσω. Εφόσον έτσι έχεις μάθει, πάω πάσο...



Δεν είναι πως έχω έτσι μάθει, είναι και η κοινή λογική που λέει πως αφού έχεις παντού ίδια σύνθετη αντίσταση δεν υπάρχει λόγος να έχεις στάσιμα.
Και ακόμη αν υποθέσουμε πως έμαθα λάθος, κάνουν λάθος και μεγάλοι κατασκευαστές? Ή μηχανικοί που έχουν ασχοληθεί με το θέμα της εκπομπής χρόνια?
Τέλος πάντων, αν θες ανοίγουμε άλλο θέμα με αυτό, θέλει πολύ συζήτηση.

----------


## SV1JRT

Οπως το είπες. ΣΥΝΘΕΤΗ ΑΝΤΙΣΤΑΣΗ. Πότε ένα συντονισμένο κύκλωμα έχει την σωστή συνθετη αντίσταση σε μια συγγεκριμένη συχνότητα ?? Μα φυσικά όταν έχει την ΣΩΣΤΗ χωρητικότητα και αυτεπαγωγη. Η αντίσταση της καθόδου ΔΕΝ είναι ωμική. Είναι η επαγωγική αντίσταση της χωρητικότητας και επαγωγής. Τα 50Ω αντίσταση τα έχεις ΜΟΝΟ όταν το μήκος της καθόδου είναι συντονισμένο. Αλλιώς, έχεις απόκλιση απο την ΣΩΣΤΗ αντίσταση καθόδου, επομένως ΚΑΙ στασιμα.

 Τελος πάντων, δεν θέλω να ανοίξω διάλογο. Αν δεν πιστευεις στους απλους νόμους της φυσικης (για τα συντονισμένα κυκλωματα και γραμμες μεταφοράς) αμφιβάλω αν θα καταφέρω να σε "πείσω". Και στο κάτω - κάτω, δεν θέλω να πείσω κανέναν για οτιδήποτε....

----------


## GiwrgosTH

Φίλε Σωτήρη τα 50 ωμ τα έχεις είτε το μήκος είναι 10 εκ. είτε είναι 10 μ.
Απλά ηλεκτρονικά  :Wink: 
Και αν θες να στο αποδείξω στην πράξη, μπορούμε να μετρήσουμε όποιο καλώδιο θες, φτάνει να είναι 50 ωμ, σε όποια συχνότητα θες, με network analyzer. 
Δεν πιστεύω να το αμφισβητήσεις και αυτό!

----------

SRF (15-11-12)

----------


## SV1JRT

Οπως έλεγα, δεν θέλω να κάνω διάλογο και να σε "πείσω"....
 Σεβομαι τις απόψεις σουν εστω και αν πιστευω πως είναι λάθος.

 Υ.Γ. Ο "Network Analyzer" πώς θα μετρήσει την αντίσταση καθόδου ????

----------


## p.gabr

Φιλε Σωτήρη, όλοι εδώ μαθαίνουμε

Το μήκος του καλωδίου το λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν, εάν πρόκειται να εκπέμψουμε σε μια και μοναδική συχνότητα με κάποια συγκεκριμένη κεραία

Εαν η κεραία είναι συντονισμένη ,τότε το μήκος του καλωδίου δεν παίζει ρόλο Το πρόσθετο μήκος λοιπόν ,προσθέτει μόνο εξασθένηση
Εαν λοιπόν το μήκος της καθόδου, έπαιζε τόσο ρόλο οσο πολλοί νομίζουν,τότε στους ασυρμάτους που δουλεύουν σε μεγαλο φάσμα ,έπρεπε σε κάθε συχνότητα να αλάζουμε την κάθοδο

  Πρόσφατα έγραψα ένα άρθρο, ρίξε μια ματιά

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66574

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Αν κατάλαβα καλά  έχεις  μια  πρίζα  κεντρικής  κεραίας  και  απο  εκεί  με  κάποιο διακλαδωτήρα  1χ3  με  βύσματα  τύπου "f"  τροφοδοτείς  3  τηλεοράσεις  με  τα  μέτρα  που  λές  αν λοιπόν  τα  πράγματα  είναι  έτσι  (αν  όχι  διορθωσέ με)  θα  βάλεις  τον  ενισχυτή  ακριβώς  μετά  τη  πρίζα  πριν  το  διακλαδωτήρα  και  θα  ρυθμίσεις  το  gain  ανάλογα  μέχρι  να  έχεις  εικόνα  στη  δεύτερη  τηλεόραση  υπάρχει  κίνδυνος  να  έχει  θόρυβο  το  σήμα  και  ο  ενισχυτής  να  ενισχύει  και  αυτόν  γι'  αυτό  πρέπει  να  ρυθμίσεις  το  gain.

-To  πρόβλημα  του  θορύβου  υπήρχε  και  στα  αναλογικά  (κάτι  σαν  ψιλοκόκος)  αλλά  δεν  ήταν  ενοχλητικό.

----------


## titanicfm

Καλησπέρα να σου απαντήσω στα γρήγορα . το να συντονίσεις την κάθοδο σου για λήψη στην t.v δεν λέει τίποτα γιατί μιλάμε για ένα εύρος συχνοτήτων από 471-860 mhz. τώρα για το ότι έχεις μαύρη εικόνα στα ψηφιακά σου αλλά λες ότι έχεις ήχο ?? αυτό μας μπερδεύει  .. λοιπόν δες αν οι δέκτες σου είναι mpeg4 αν ναι τότε βγάλε όλους τους ενισχυτές που έχεις στο δίκτυο σου και βάλε έναν μόνο ενισχυτή χαμηλού θορύβου γιατί μπορεί ο ενισχυτής σου να κάνει ενδοδιαμορφωσεις η να έχει υψηλή στάθμη θορύβου κάτι που το βλέπεις μόνο με πεδιομετρο μέτρηση ber-mer και τότε ο δέκτης σου να μην μπορεί να διαβάσει το stream που στέλνει το κανάλι .. πιστεύω να σε βοήθησα .. Τάσος .

----------


## SV1JRT

> Φιλε Σωτήρη, όλοι εδώ μαθαίνουμε
> 
> Το μήκος του καλωδίου το λαμβάνουμε υπόψιν, εάν πρόκειται να εκπέμψουμε σε μια και μοναδική συχνότητα με κάποια συγκεκριμένη κεραία
> 
> Εαν η κεραία είναι συντονισμένη ,τότε το μήκος του καλωδίου δεν παίζει ρόλο Το πρόσθετο μήκος λοιπόν ,προσθέτει μόνο εξασθένηση
> Εαν λοιπόν το μήκος της καθόδου, έπαιζε τόσο ρόλο οσο πολλοί νομίζουν,τότε στους ασυρμάτους που δουλεύουν σε μεγαλο φάσμα ,έπρεπε σε κάθε συχνότητα να αλάζουμε την κάθοδο
> 
>   Πρόσφατα έγραψα ένα άρθρο, ρίξε μια ματιά
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66574




 Καλημέρα Παναγιώτη,
 Κατ' αρχήν να ζητήσω μια χάρη. Αν είναι να το κουβεντιάσουμε το θέμα, να ανοίξουμε ένα άλλο νήμα, γιατί τον πεθάναμε τον ανθρωπο. Εκανε μια ερώτηση για TV και εμεις πιάσαμε τα δικά μας. Χιλια συγνώμη...

 Εν τάχυ στην απάντηση σου: 
1) ΝΑΙ, η κάθοδος συντονίζετε ΜΟΝΟ για μια συχνότητα Η ΠΟΛΛΑΠΛΑΣΙΑ ΤΗΣ. (ΠΧ 145 MHz ΚΑΙ 435 MHz).
2) Το επιπλέων μήκος λειτουργεί ώς παρασιτική χωρητικότητα και προκαλεί στάσιμα.
3) Ο συντονισμός της καθόδου είναι ΠΙΟ κρίσημος για χαμηλότερες συχνότητες και ΜΙΚΡΑ μήκοι καθόδων.
 (είναι ΠΙΟ σημαντικά να συντονίσεις μια κάθοδο 1.5 μέτρων στα 145 MHz, παρα μια κάθοδο 30 μέτρων στα 435 MHz).
4) Οπως γνωρίζεις πολύ καλά, σε ένα σύστημα εκπομπής πρέπει να είναι συντονισμένα ΟΛΑ τα τμήματα του. Ο σωστός συντονισμός της καθόδου γίνετε με Dummy Load και όχι με την κεραία, κάτι που οι περισσότεροι απλά βαριώνται να το κάνουν. Απλώς "κονταίνουν" η "μακραίνουν" την κεραία, για "να έρθει"...

 Για περισσότερα, ας ανοίξουμε νέο νήμα...

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Υ.Γ. Ο "Network Analyzer" πώς θα μετρήσει την αντίσταση καθόδου ????



Αν γνωρίζεις πως δουλεύει το συγκεκριμένο όργανο δεν πρέπει να ρωτάς, είναι αυτονόητο.
Αν δε γνωρίζεις θα σου πω πως μετράς ένα καλώδιο:
Το βάζεις στο όργανο, είσοδο-έξοδο από άκρη σε άκρη και σου βγάζει την προσαρμογή στη συχνότητα που θες.
Έτσι μπορείς να δεις τι στάσιμα θα έχεις ακριβώς, αν φυσικά μετρήσεις και την προσαρμογή της κεραίας, ακόμη και με ένα απλό spectrum analyzer, πριν καν συνδέσεις το όλο σύστημα.
Υπόψιν πως μιλάμε για όργανο της τάξης κάποιων δεκάδων χιλιάδων ευρώ, η αξιοπιστία του οποίου δεν αμφισβητείτε.
Φυσικά μπορείς να το μετρήσεις και με έναν αναλυτή, αξιόπιστη μέτρηση και αυτή, απλά με το network μπορείς να δεις φάσεις κλπ.

----------

SRF (15-11-12)

----------


## SV1JRT

Καλημέρα Γιώργο.
 Για εμένα "Network Analyzer" σημαίνει Αναλυτής Δικτυου (υπολογιστών). Fluke η BER Tester αν πρόκειτε για μισθωμένα κυκλωματα μιας και αυτή είναι η δουλειά μου.
 Το όργανο που αναφέρεις δεν το γνωρίζω, μιας και δεν είναι η δουλειά μου, οπότε ΔΕΝ υπάρχει περίπτωση να αγοράσω κάτι τόσο ακριβό που αναφέρεις. Εσύ το έχεις αυτό το μηχάνημα ?? Θα με ενδιέφερε ΠΟΛΥ να δώ στην πράξη τι συμβαίνει με τις καθόδους.....

----------


## nikin22000

Αγαπητοί φίλοι,

έχω την εντύπωση ότι:

1.Αλλάζοντας το μήκος της καθόδου επηρεάζεις την μέτρηση των στασίμων στον πομπό από το κλέφτη του και μόνο.Σε κεραίες που δουλεύουν με στάσιμα αυτό μπορεί να βοηθήσει....
2.Για να μετρήσης τα στάσιμα πρέπει να εξετάσεις την προσαρμογή του συστήματος ακτινοβολίας στην περιοχή συχνοτήτων που πρέπει να λειτουργεί(πχ VHF,UHF κλπ).Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει με πολλούς τρόπους και όργανα (πχ Sp.anal+TG+VSWR bridge,Bird με μεταβολή της συχνότητας εκπομπής,scalar network anal. κλπ).Γίνεται βέβαια και με VNA αλλά είναι σαν να παίρνεις την ferrari για να πας για τσιγάρα.

----------


## p.gabr

Καλημερα

Το θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει με τις γραμμες κεραιες περιειχαν ολα αυτα.

Δεν εγινε καμμια ερωτηση και το θεμα εκλεισε
Για να μην ενοχλουμε και αμα ενδιαφερει, μπορει να συναιχιστει εκει

http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66574

----------


## xifis

> -Αν κατάλαβα καλά  έχεις  μια  πρίζα  κεντρικής  κεραίας  και  απο  εκεί  με  κάποιο διακλαδωτήρα  1χ3  με  βύσματα  τύπου "f"  τροφοδοτείς  3  τηλεοράσεις  με  τα  μέτρα  που  λές  αν λοιπόν  τα  πράγματα  είναι  έτσι  (αν  όχι  διορθωσέ με)  θα  βάλεις  τον  ενισχυτή  ακριβώς  μετά  τη  πρίζα  πριν  το  διακλαδωτήρα  και  θα  ρυθμίσεις  το  gain  ανάλογα  μέχρι  να  έχεις  εικόνα  στη  δεύτερη  τηλεόραση  υπάρχει  κίνδυνος  να  έχει  θόρυβο  το  σήμα  και  ο  ενισχυτής  να  ενισχύει  και  αυτόν  γι'  αυτό  πρέπει  να  ρυθμίσεις  το  gain.
> 
> -To  πρόβλημα  του  θορύβου  υπήρχε  και  στα  αναλογικά  (κάτι  σαν  ψιλοκόκος)  αλλά  δεν  ήταν  ενοχλητικό.




Περιπου..ειμαι σε πολυκατοικια,περνω απο 1 μπριζα κ δινω σε 3 τηλεορασεις (4 τιουνερ θα δεις παρακατω).

μπριζα---1 ταφ  σε τηλεοραση αποκωδικοποιητη (με 2ρο ταφ εκει αναμεσα,για να δωσω κ στο τιουνερ της τηλεορασης για τα αναλογικα)
απτο πρωτο ταφ τραβαω κ δινω στην δευτερη τηλεοραση,κ απο κει με αλλο ενα ταφ περνει κ η τριτη.ουσιαστικα η μπριζα στον τοιχο τροφοδοτει 4 τιουνερ ετσι.οκ της πουτ@νας γινεται,δε λεω,αλλα:

η τηλεραση στη μεση παντα ειχε βυθισμενο σημα,ενω η τελευταια που παιρνει απτο ιδιο καλωδιο επιανε πολυ καλυτερα,φαινοταν κ στα αναλογικα αυτο.τωρα με τον αποκωδ,το προβλημα παρεμεινε,αρα,κατι μου βρωμαει με το μηκος της γραμμης.να ξαναγραψουμε τη θεωρια μηπως?

κ δευτερον για το φιλο που ρωτησε,ναι σε αρκετα καναλια,εδειχνε μαυρη εικονα,κ μονο ηχο.

αποκωδικοποιητες mpeg4 ολοι καινουριοι,του 30ευρου,καλωδιο 10 χρονων το πολυ,αλλα ανεκτης ποιοτητας,οταν αγοραστηκε τουλαχ,ουτε ακριβο ουτε φτηνο με 5 τριχες για μπλενταζ.
ολα τα ταφ ειναι με F, κ διακλαδωτηρες.

ερωτηση.να χωσω τον ενισχυτη στην αρχη διπλα στην πριζα?κ ετσι δουλευει τωρα.απλα μουκανε εντυπωση το gain που τερματισε για να δειξει.


ψηφιακη τιβι...με ελαχιστο σημα τελεια εικονα..βεβαια..

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> Καλημερα
> 
> Το θεμα που ειχα ανοιξει με τις γραμμες κεραιες περιειχαν ολα αυτα.
> 
> Δεν εγινε καμμια ερωτηση και το θεμα εκλεισε
> Για να μην ενοχλουμε και αμα ενδιαφερει, μπορει να συναιχιστει εκει
> 
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=66574



Ευχαριστώ Παναγιώτη, δεν το είχα δει, πάμε εκεί λοιπόν.

----------


## xifis

επι του θεματος καποια αποψη?

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

-Eπι του  θέματος  μην  ψάχνεσαι  για  μήκος  γραμμής  υποψιάζομαι  μήπως  συμβαίνει  κάτι  με  τα  υλικά  κυρίως  τους  κατανεμητές  (ταφ  όπως  τα λες),  απο  τη  πρίζα  θα  πάρεις  ένα  κατανεμητή  1χ3  με  "f"  και  απο  εκεί  καλώδια  κατευθείαν  στις  τηλεοράσεις  αν  παίζει  έστω  και  μία  τηλεόραση  θα  παίξουν  και  οι άλλες  το  καλώδιο  δεν  θέλει  τσακίσεις  και  πολλές  γωνίες,  αν  θέλεις  ανέβασε  καμιά  φωτογραφία  να  δούμε  τι  κατανεμητές  έχεις  και  πως  τα  έχεις  συνδέσει.

-Ο  ενισχυτής  πάει  ακριβώς  μετά  τη  πρίζα  και  ρυθμίζεις  το  gain  (όπως  λέω  και  παραπάνω).

----------


## GiwrgosTH

> επι του θεματος καποια αποψη?



Νομίζω πως σου απαντήσαμε στα 2-3 ποστ μας και σου απαντά και ο Θύμιος πιο πάνω.
Ψάξου με τα υλικά γενικά, άλλαξε καλώδια αν είναι παλιά, δες τα Τ μήπως είναι κακής ποιότητας κλπ.

----------

